# EQ and Test E cycle help



## boss (Mar 19, 2010)

alright so im 6'5 down to about 205lbs now BF% was at 19% at 240lbs. i want nice hard gains i want to go back up to 220+lbs. i eat healthy alot of chicken and fish with rice. pct will be nolva. anyways some input would help. thanks

EQ-400mg/wk 
test e 400mg/wk
nolva pct


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2010)

What's your age?  What have you run in the past?

To the average Joe that's ready to cycle, I'd drop some more bf before you start.  Your test dose should be a bit higher (500mg/ew _at least_), EQ dose is fine, and may I suggest running an AI and some HCG along side your cycle.

There are far better ways to run PCT than with nolva alone.  I'm not sure how long you plan to run your cycle, but I'd try to get at least 12 weeks in there.  IMHO, 16 would be optimal...especially since EQ takes a very long time to start working.

/V


----------



## boss (Mar 19, 2010)

im 22. what should i drop my BF% down to before starting? im not at 19% bf now i was at that when i was 35lbs heavier. yeah i was thinking longer then 10wks also because the EQ. ive done dbol with some var before ( stupid ). i was also thinking hcg. i would have to take that during wouldnt i? whats an AI ? and yeah i can up the test i wasnt exactly sure how much to do. off of what you just suggested with hard training proper eating how much can i gain of solid keepable muscle? ive got great genes also my mom was an olympian and my dad was a strong guy also.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2010)

boss said:


> im 22. what should i drop my BF% down to before starting? im not at 19% bf now i was at that when i was 35lbs heavier. yeah i was thinking longer then 10wks also because the EQ. ive done dbol with some var before ( stupid ). i was also thinking hcg. i would have to take that during wouldnt i? whats an AI ? and yeah i can up the test i wasnt exactly sure how much to do. off of what you just suggested with hard training proper eating how much can i gain of solid keepable muscle? ive got great genes also my mom was an olympian and my dad was a strong guy also.



You are fairly young and this would be considered your first real cycle, so if you eat and train right, you could easily add 20+ lbs.  Seeing how this is your first cycle, I'd suggest running a test only cycle.  It's your call if you want to stack EQ with it.

As for your BF%, ideally you want to be in the single digit/lower teens, IMHO.

And AI is an Aromatase Inhibitor, it was designed to stop the production of estrogen in post-menopausal women.  It's a drug that inhibits the enzyme aromatase and by that means lowers the level of the estrogen estradiol.  This helps us deal with estrogen issues when we run cycles.  There are a few to choose from should you decide to use any.  Good luck!

/V


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 19, 2010)

boss said:


> alright so im 6'5 down to about 205lbs now BF% was at 19% at 240lbs. i want nice hard gains i want to go back up to 220+lbs. i eat healthy alot of chicken and fish with rice. pct will be nolva. anyways some input would help. thanks
> 
> EQ-400mg/wk
> test e 400mg/wk
> nolva pct



looks good. You cycle before?  Run it for 12 weeks.  One suggestion might be to use T-bol at 40 mg/d for the last 6 weeks. It will harden you up.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

My thing is the EQ. It will give you a major boost in appetite. Just make sure your diet is on par. Nice hard gains are hard to come by with out excellent diet and proper training. 

I also suggest aromasin during cycle and PCT and clomid over nolvadex. You could use HCG during cycle and PCT if you want. I would.


----------



## boss (Mar 20, 2010)

if i can get test cyp sustanon250 or test e which should i go with. i was also pretty worried about the appetite thign with eq because i am already always hungry and eating. i can probably easily cut another 10lbs its never been a problem for me to either pack it on or drop the fat off. so 10lbs dropping would be easy. i really only have a little lower belly fat left because you can see the top abs some. so how long should just a test cycle run for? should i still go 16 weeks like victor said if i drop the eq and do only test? i did like the anavar i used 40mg for 25 days only i wish i had bought more. it really helped with hardness but i was to fat when i used it. would i be able to add that in say the last 8 wks at 40mg a day? or is that a waste? thanks alot for the posts i appreciate the help guys. keep em coming


----------



## boss (Mar 20, 2010)

i also have alot of clen. my buddy who took cyp said he got charlie horses from it? does it hurt that bad injecting?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2010)

boss said:


> if i can get test cyp sustanon250 or test e which should i go with. i was also pretty worried about the appetite thign with eq because i am already always hungry and eating. i can probably easily cut another 10lbs its never been a problem for me to either pack it on or drop the fat off. so 10lbs dropping would be easy. i really only have a little lower belly fat left because you can see the top abs some. so how long should just a test cycle run for? should i still go 16 weeks like victor said if i drop the eq and do only test? i did like the anavar i used 40mg for 25 days only i wish i had bought more. it really helped with hardness but i was to fat when i used it. would i be able to add that in say the last 8 wks at 40mg a day? or is that a waste? thanks alot for the posts i appreciate the help guys. keep em coming



Test E over sust any day, that's a no brainer.  

Yes, EQ is known for releasing a good appetite.  And to some who are bulking, it's a great side to use as a tool.  But, eventually the hunger pains go away.  

In my case, by week 3, I'm done with hunger pains.  And at 300mg ew, it's not a heavy dose so I wouldn't worry too much about the hunger pains.

Like I said, it's best to run a test only cycle first...but 300mg of EQ on top of that isn't going to make a significant difference.  It will help, that's for sure.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2010)

boss said:


> i also have alot of clen. my buddy who took cyp said he got charlie horses from it? does it hurt that bad injecting?



Keep clear of the clen for now.  Stick to the cycle you got going.  And as for injection pain, there are many factors.  Good gear, right size pin, warming the oil, etc.  There are a few things you can do to help ease injections.  Most folks don't have a problem with cyp...it's usually prop that's a pain.


/V


----------



## boss (Mar 20, 2010)

i havent started yet. im still debating what to buy. i think im going to just run test im not sure either e or cyp which one do you think would be better/easier for a rookie? how long and what dose should i go with? i plan on being down to 9% BF when i start this. is 400mg a week to low? i can go up if you think that would be smarter.so bad gear hurts good doesnt? im thinking 23g to inject thats what ive read so far. is that right? thanks alot victor your alot of help.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2010)

500mg test e a week 1-12 (or 16).  Cyp or enan, it really doesn't matter.  Get whatever is cheaper IMHO...you will get the same end results.  22 or 23 gauge pins work fine, I prefer the 22s as I don't have that much patience.

Like I said, 500mg is the lowest dose I would suggest to anyone (who is ready to cycle).  I don't think a lower dose is worth shutting down your own natural test production.

Both bad and good gear can hurt or be painless.  It all depends on what it is and how it was made.

/V


----------



## boss (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah. with proper pct and diet what type of gains should i expect?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2010)

boss said:


> yeah. with proper pct and diet what type of gains should i expect?



Done right, I can see you getting a good 20 lbs. of LBM.  Diet is key....as always.

/V


----------



## boss (Mar 21, 2010)

any chance you would be able to help me with a proper diet? or is that to much to ask? im gonna check out that section of this site now too. thanks man youve been a ton of help.


----------



## atlas114 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bro i did 4 wks test c 400mg 1 shot 4 times it was to much got stretch marks. KEEP DOSE AT 200mg once EW.
I wasnt even takn an oral keep it low I was 23 when i did that now 25 511 225 13%bf
I would also recommend sust my boys say it is the dryest of all Ts


----------



## boss (Mar 21, 2010)

doesnt test cup take 3-4 wks to kick in ??


----------



## boss (Mar 21, 2010)

i just dont want the sust flu man i hear that shit sucks. im going tomorrow for it anyways so ill figure it out today. im think enan because i want top inject less often. plus to get susts full effects i think you have to inject more often because the prop thats in it i think. like im no expert.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 21, 2010)

boss said:


> i just dont want the sust flu man i hear that shit sucks. im going tomorrow for it anyways so ill figure it out today. im think enan because i want top inject less often. plus to get susts full effects i think you have to inject more often because the prop thats in it i think. like im no expert.



You are correct.

/V


----------



## boss (Mar 21, 2010)

ill keep you updated on how i do with everything thanks alot for all the help man. im going test e im getting hcg and nolva also. ill probably start next monday im seeing my guy tomorrow.


----------

